# DTG printing on 100% poly performance fabrics...need advice.



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm very new to dtg printing but would like to add it to my current dye sub business offerings. Our business specializes in printing partial coverage 100% moisture wicking poly performance shirts. When we started there was no option for using a dtg printer for this type of material but now I've noticed many different pre-treatments which will allow for this type of printing.

Does anyone have any experience with using these pre-treatments? If so, have you had good success with printing on moisture wicking poly fabrics?

What is the best dtg printer in terms of quality and value for the beginner (me) to get started with?

The major attraction for me utilizing dtg instead of the dye sub is the ability to print on colored fabrics whereas I'm currently limited to whites. I get at least 20 inquires a day requesting different colors and I'd like to take advantage of these requests.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. BTW, thanks to everyone of you who make this forum such a fantastic resource. I thank each and every one of you for offering your knowledge and expertise.

Kevin


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

kbupp said:


> The major attraction for me utilizing dtg instead of the dye sub is the ability to print on colored fabrics


 
Kevin, 
Printing on dark Poly is still probematic. They are still working on getting white to reliably print on non natural fabric.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

kbupp said:


> I'm very new to dtg printing but would like to add it to my current dye sub business offerings. Our business specializes in printing partial coverage 100% moisture wicking poly performance shirts. When we started there was no option for using a dtg printer for this type of material but now I've noticed many different pre-treatments which will allow for this type of printing.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with using these pre-treatments? If so, have you had good success with printing on moisture wicking poly fabrics?
> 
> ...




As Zoom Monster mentioned, there is no white ink option currently available for printing dark 100% polyester fabrics. Pretreatments for printing on white or light colored 100% polyester fabrics are available which let you use the current inks used in direct to garment printers for that purpose. It is recommended when using these pretreatments that you first test print the polyester material and check the washability.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> As Zoom Monster mentioned, there is no white ink option currently available for printing dark 100% polyester fabrics.
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


We are currently testing a new development for white ink on dark polyester. One of our approved beta testers will post a picture when this is ready for release.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

We're also testing pretreat processes for dark polyester. However, at this time, there is no commercially available way to direct to garment print on dark 100% polyester fabric. Hopefully, within a period of time, it will be something you will be able to do.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

equipmentzone said:


> We're also testing pretreat processes for dark polyester.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


I guessed you would be Harry, we will be ready to exchange samples in a few weeks. Let me know when it is ready for the brand of ink you sell, we have developed this new one from the ground up to work with Resolute Ink only.


----------

